# 2Nd Air



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Ready to put a 2nd air on our 5'er. Ours is 50 amp and prepped already for a 2nd air conditioner. Including a seperate breaker for it. I was looking at a Polar Cub, low profile by Coleman-Mack. The one i'm looking at specifically is 9,200 btu's. I figured this would be ideal for just the bedroom area. Anyone have any thoughts or concerns on this particular unit or my plan to go the 9,200 btu route?? Thanks!


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

The more I think about it, the more I'm leaning towards a 13,500 btu unit. Coleman Mach 8 low profile, 13,500 to be exact. This is not a ducted unit. So, i guess thats what i'd like to hear thoughts about...


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sandlapper said:


> Ready to put a 2nd air on our 5'er. Ours is 50 amp and prepped already for a 2nd air conditioner. Including a seperate breaker for it. I was looking at a Polar Cub, low profile by Coleman-Mack. The one i'm looking at specifically is 9,200 btu's. I figured this would be ideal for just the bedroom area. Anyone have any thoughts or concerns on this particular unit or my plan to go the 9,200 btu route?? Thanks!


I have the same 5ver, I put the 15k btu and the digital thermostat in last summer. I love it and needed it for Texas summers.
I also can tell you there are no amp load problems.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a polar cub in my 7x14 cargo trailer converted to a mini toy hauler with living quarter. It does just fine, however for virtually the same cost you can do a 13.5k BTU Air.

The one advantage to the polar cub is that I have no trouble running it off a honda 2000 in eco mode at high temps and high altitude. Not something you can do with a 13.5K BTU and honda reliably. So if you dry camp with only one small generator, it might be nice since you could at least cool the bedroom. Otherwise, go with a bigger AC. Noise and airflow is virtually the same between the polar cub and the Mach III in our outback.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I decided to go with the 13,500 Coleman Mach 8, low profile. Picking it up tomorrow and hope to install it in the upcoming week. Hopefully it'll work out well, install go smoothly, and cool air will be flowing come June at Ocean Lakes....


----------

